# Greetings from Mt. Olive #434, SC



## BroPowell1128 (Aug 26, 2016)

Good Day Brothers! My name is David Powell and I am happy to be apart of this great life. I have been a Mason going on for 9 years now and I tell you I still have a lot to learn. This is why I sought out this forum. Please if you have any light to spread, I will be more than thankful to receive. I wanted to be a Mason for more than saying that I am one. I want to have knowledge and know history as well. I was raised in a Prince Hall affiliated house and look to learn more now that I am no longer in the military and have really not a thing to do. Thank you all for the warm embrace to the forum. Somote it Be!

EA: 1/27/09
FC: 2/10/09
MM: 3/24/09


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 26, 2016)

Greetings and welcome to the forum Brother. If you're looking for knowledge then you have come to the right place. I was raised two years ago this month and I have actually learned more Masonic facts on this forum than I have in Lodge.


----------



## KSigMason (Aug 27, 2016)

Greetings and welcome aboard.


----------



## Bloke (Aug 28, 2016)

Greetings and welcome !


----------



## BroPowell1128 (Aug 28, 2016)

Thank you all for the warm embrace!


----------



## Bloke (Aug 28, 2016)

BroPowell1128 said:


> Thank you all for the warm embrace!



So, have you had the opportunity to take an office in your lodge?


----------



## Jon D. (Aug 29, 2016)

BroPowell1128 said:


> Good Day Brothers! My name is David Powell and I am happy to be apart of this great life. I have been a Mason going on for 9 years now and I tell you I still have a lot to learn. This is why I sought out this forum. Please if you have any light to spread, I will be more than thankful to receive. I wanted to be a Mason for more than saying that I am one. I want to have knowledge and know history as well. I was raised in a Prince Hall affiliated house and look to learn more now that I am no longer in the military and have really not a thing to do. Thank you all for the warm embrace to the forum. Somote it Be!
> 
> EA: 1/27/09
> FC: 2/10/09
> MM: 3/24/09



Greetings to you as well, whom I hope to call a brother someday.  Til' then, I will refer to you as Sir Powell!


----------

